# Have not been here lately



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I am sorry, I have not been here lately and I might not be here much. 

My sister was diagnosed with esophigal cancer and the doctors said it was very curable and things looked good. Well she was taken to the ER and it just went down here from there. 
The Doctors told her they would TRY to get her well enough to go home and she could die there at home. WOW, I thought I was going to kill him.

Well long story but she is doing amazing and now they are talking about getting the chemo started again.

So if you are the praying type please please say some prayers for Sandy Mendez. 
Please forgive me for not being here for a bit but I spend all the time I can with her.

Thank you.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I am so sorry. I hope that she gets better and chemo takes care of this disease :-( Hugs all around


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

no apologies needed :hug:

spend all the time you need, each day is a precious memory you are making. tomorrow marks the one year anniversary of the death of my "uncle" Paul who was like my second dad. I keep replaying memories of the years we had together its kind of what gets me through. 

Praying you get a better outcome and she lives to make more memories with you.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

ray: Praise the Lord she is doing better than they thought!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Thank you so much Allison, Stacy and Milkmaid. It means the world tobe that you understand. 
Stacy I do remember the loss of your "Uncle". I can not believe it has been a year. Hugs to you. It will be hard tomorrow. Hugs to you tomorrow. I will betraying for you tomorrow


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Prayers sent to Sandy Mendez..... :hug: ray: 

I am sorry she is ill......  ..... take all the time you need.. family is always first........never apologize for something like this..... we understand how important family is...... :hug:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:hug: ray: My thoughts are with you for your sister.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Adding her to my list, Lori.
Hope you're holding up as well. :? 

:hug:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Sending prayers and good thoughts. :hug:


----------



## Randi (Apr 22, 2011)

I know you have been going through a dark time but there is always light. I'm sending prayers for you and your sister. With your permission I would like to send some Reiki energy as well.


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

Prayers to you and your sister and her family and friends. What a good sister you are...she's lucky to have you. This is a precious, bonus time..a gift from God...difficult, but precious. :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Lori...many prayers sent for you as well as your sister :hug:


----------



## RowdyKidz (Apr 2, 2009)

Prayers to you Lori. We all miss you but we know you need to be with her. :hug: Cancer is tough, it feels like there are no survivors but there are.

I pray that your sister holds on and that your family doesn't loose hope ray:


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

I am so sorry Lori  I remember you mentioning your sister's illness. I hope and pray she can stay strong and recover from this. 
Many thoughts and prayers going your way.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Thank you all. I figured I would give you a update. My sister passed away July 9th at noon.
That will always be a horrible day for the rest of my life. The hardest part of it all and I pray no one else has to go through what we did. We had to make the horrible gut wrenching decision to take out her breathing tube. When that happened it was the longest worst 10 minutes of my life


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

No words Lori but you're still in many's prayers. We love you. Hugs.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry for the loss....  how heartbreaking it must be....  

thoughts and prayers go out to you and the family...may God bless..... ray: :hug: 

take all the time you need .... :hug:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

No words can express my heartfelt sympathies :hug: 

Please know that you and your family are in my prayers during this time of great sorrow :hug:


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

OH I am so so sorry for your loss and difficult time. My prayers are with you and family. ray:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

:hug: Just keep trusting.


----------



## cdtrum (Aug 25, 2008)

:hug: Thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

:hug: I am in tears for you. I also lost my sister. If you ever want to talk I am always here. Logan :hug:


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Lori, I'm sorry. You are a good sister and I'm sure she knew that. When ever you feel like it, we will be here for you and the family. Prayers and hugs. Post a favorite pic if you'ed like. ray: :grouphug: 

Gina


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

:hug: With loved ones gone before me, I feel sometimes as if I'm standing at heaven's door. The longer I live, the more I can HARDLY WAIT to get there! It is far bigger and more beautiful than we think - more than we have ever imagined. I hope ALL of you know the only way to heaven - Jesus!


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Good post, Milkmaid. Very good. Let me know if you are ever around Anniston.

Gina


----------

